# MCA - good quote & service



## Sunbeam Fanatic (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi all,

I've just bought my first Skyline, a 1996 GT-R33 and after hunting for insurance MCA offered the best deal.

There have been some negative comments about MCA here and there but so far my dealings with them have been excellent, I think it depends a lot on who you are individually dealing with in the company.

Anyway details for those of you interested:

1996 GT-R33, HKS exhaust, intake & dump valve - no other mods
I'm 39 with full NCD and no convictions in the last 5 years.
I have a reasonable history of owning precocious cars which I think helped!
They quoted £469 fully comp. with £500 excess - deal done!

Pretty good I thought.

SF


----------

